# New owner: White manual hatchback



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard and Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome, I have a HB TD, haven’t noticed the interior lights flicker.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Carminooch said:


> Hey folks, just picked up a new 2018 cruze diesel hatchback in white. I got it in the manual and I have to say, I absolutely love the car. Everything from the feel of it on the road, the sound of the engine running, and the RS package really adds some character. Such a highway cruiser! I spent some time in Italy and had a 2017 Volvo v40 diesel that this feels almost identical to in driving characteristics and personality.
> 
> I have noticed though that the interior lights flicker slightly when the car is running. It becomes slightly more noticeable when I have the music turned up. Has anyone else noticed this?


Congratulations, like the color. You found a rare combo...diesel hatch w/manual.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Love the white! Congrats!


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Carminooch said:


> Hey folks, just picked up a new 2018 cruze diesel hatchback in white. I got it in the manual and I have to say, I absolutely love the car. Everything from the feel of it on the road, the sound of the engine running, and the RS package really adds some character. Such a highway cruiser! I spent some time in Italy and had a 2017 Volvo v40 diesel that this feels almost identical to in driving characteristics and personality.
> 
> I have noticed though that the interior lights flicker slightly when the car is running. It becomes slightly more noticeable when I have the music turned up. Has anyone else noticed this?


I think a diesel hatchback is going to be my next car!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

The white hb does look nice and hooray for stickshift.

I understand that Flicker brief dimming of headlights are expected when bass hits and volume is cranked.. or when a/c compressor engages.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice car. Looks great.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

good looking hatch, Welcome aboard. I have not had any issues with my lights flickering


----------

